# STIHL license plates



## reachtreeservi (Feb 2, 2008)

I just ordered a STIHL license plate for the truck on ebay. They have 2 left.
They're brand new. If you want one here's the link.


http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-STIHL-METAL...ryZ85915QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 3, 2008)

*do they oil...................*

better than their saws?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 3, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> better than their saws?:biggrinbounce2:



Nope. Stihl dry. opcorn:


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Feb 3, 2008)

Why, exactly, would someone want one of these? Are they rare collectibles?


----------



## BostonBull (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Why, exactly, would someone want one of these? Are they rare collectibles?



The same reason anyone puts ANY license plate on their vehicle, besides a state issued one......they like it!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Why, exactly, would someone want one of these? Are they rare collectibles?



I put one on my truck because STIHL is the only saw I run. 
And I'm proud of the fact that I only run the best.

There are STIHL men, and all the rest.
And of course, the rest don't understand...


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 3, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> I put one on my truck because STIHL is the only saw I run.
> And I'm proud of the fact that I only run the best.
> 
> There are STIHL men, and all the rest.
> And of course, the rest don't understand...



Haha...i am saying this with no offense to anyone and not trying to start a fight...but i am seconding this 

GO STIHL!!!

The best, no comparison...do let it be none i do like Husqvarna though...just not quite a Stihl.


----------



## teamtree (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are buying these plates to put on your trucks then I feel sorry (in the sense that your dealer is too cheap to give you a few of them) for you (as they should give them to you).

My Stihl dealers give them to me if I ask them. They like the fact that a professional is advertising for them. Don't be afraid to ask your dealer for one.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 3, 2008)

teamtree said:


> If you are buying these plates to put on your trucks then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> My Stihl dealers give them to me if I ask them. They like the fact that a professional is advertising for them. Don't be afraid to ask your dealer for one.



My dealer checked the current catalog and all they have is the license plate holder. No license plates. 

And don't feel sorry for me. 
I can afford the green for the plates. I don't have to beg for them.


----------



## teamtree (Feb 4, 2008)

I apologize for sounding condescending. What I was trying to say is that your dealer should give them to you if you politely ask for them. I did not mention begging for them. My dealer is pretty cool. They give me all kinds of Stihl products. I get a ton of questions on what saws are best and I usually send them in the direction of Stihl. Husky and Jonesred are good but in my area the servicing dealers are terrible. All the Stihl dealers in my area are top notch service centers. I am proud to run Stihl and don't mind showing it. I also get a pretty good discount on all the saws I buy. 

I am sure you can afford the green for the license plate. Again, it was my intention to point out the fact that you should not have to pay for the plates. As a professional, Stihl should want you to display there brandname. Please accept my apology.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 4, 2008)

Tiger Woods earns millions each year from product endorsements. How much is your endorsement worth ? :monkey: :monkey:


----------



## joecool85 (Feb 4, 2008)

BostonBull said:


> The same reason anyone puts ANY license plate on their vehicle, besides a state issued one......they like it!



We don't get that option in Maine. We have to have a state issued plate on front and rear. I guess you could add a plate, but that'd look silly I think.


----------



## teamtree (Feb 4, 2008)

Well...I get a 10% discount on all products bought at the store and they do at least 10% or better on the saws. So in the last few years I save over $1,000. 

In the past year they (the Stihl dealers) probably referred at least $30K of work to our company.

I doubt the license plates and stickers displayed on my truck did much of anything other than show I am a Stihl guy. I doubt that it hurt my relationship with my dealers.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 4, 2008)

teamtree said:


> I apologize for sounding condescending. What I was trying to say is that your dealer should give them to you if you politely ask for them. I did not mention begging for them. My dealer is pretty cool. They give me all kinds of Stihl products. I get a ton of questions on what saws are best and I usually send them in the direction of Stihl. Husky and Jonesred are good but in my area the servicing dealers are terrible. All the Stihl dealers in my area are top notch service centers. I am proud to run Stihl and don't mind showing it. I also get a pretty good discount on all the saws I buy.
> 
> I am sure you can afford the green for the license plate. Again, it was my intention to point out the fact that you should not have to pay for the plates. As a professional, Stihl should want you to display there brandname. Please accept my apology.



I accept your apology teamtree and I'm sorry for sounding like an a$$ myself.
I've got a great dealer, who probably would have given me a plate if they had one, but they're not in his catalog. I checked before I ordered it on Ebay.
As a pro customer I do get the at least 10% off on everything discount.
Sometimes it's more, the last saw I bought was a 200t that he gave me 13.46% off on.

I wasn't even thinking about product endorsements or anything like that. More like how you see the CAT, Mack or a Sports team plate.
Or the Nascar number plate of your favorite driver. 

I thought 9 bucks for a novelty plate and 3 bucks shipping was a good price and thought I'd share it with other AS members, in case someone else also wanted one.


----------



## teamtree (Feb 4, 2008)

No problem...I have plates on my pick up trucks and I put stickers on my trailers and bucket trucks. I am proud to show I am a Stihl guy.

I was more less trying to save you some bucks but much is lost in translation in the age of the internet. I was saying it like I was talking to a buddy but in print is just sounds like I am a p r i c k.

Have a good day! Need to go do an estimate.


----------



## beaverb01 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Dropped 200t from 50'*

Yeah, my "X" climber dropped my 200t from about 50 ft. Broke the front part of the handle and a piece off the trigger. Total cost to repair about $90.
Saw still runs great, used it today and cut leaders 13" dia. with a 14" bar on a chestnut oak. 
I personally dropped my 026 from about 45' when it got pinched on a top removal. It hit on top of another piece already on the ground and parts flew  When I got back on the ground, I found that the air filter cover had popped off and the trigger had broken. Cost: $6 for a replacement trigger. 
Let's hear some of you owners of "other" saws talk about your horror stories and how much it cost you to get your saw back into service after-the-fact.

This should stir the pot....

Beaver :greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 4, 2008)

beaverb01 said:


> Yeah, my "X" climber dropped my 200t from about 50 ft. Broke the front part of the handle and a piece off the trigger. Total cost to repair about $90.
> Saw still runs great, used it today and cut leaders 13" dia. with a 14" bar on a chestnut oak.
> I personally dropped my 026 from about 45' when it got pinched on a top removal. It hit on top of another piece already on the ground and parts flew  When I got back on the ground, I found that the air filter cover had popped off and the trigger had broken. Cost: $6 for a replacement trigger.
> Let's hear some of you owners of "other" saws talk about your horror stories and how much it cost you to get your saw back into service after-the-fact.
> ...


i wonder why he is your -X- Climber:confused! CHAINSAWS ARE CHEAP AND YOUR WHINING TOO DAMD MUCH, WLL stir's the pot a lil. HEHEHEHEHE!!!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 4, 2008)

beaverb01 said:


> Yeah, my "X" climber dropped my 200t from about 50 ft. Broke the front part of the handle and a piece off the trigger. Total cost to repair about $90.
> Saw still runs great, used it today and cut leaders 13" dia. with a 14" bar on a chestnut oak.
> I personally dropped my 026 from about 45' when it got pinched on a top removal. It hit on top of another piece already on the ground and parts flew  When I got back on the ground, I found that the air filter cover had popped off and the trigger had broken. Cost: $6 for a replacement trigger.
> Let's hear some of you owners of "other" saws talk about your horror stories and how much it cost you to get your saw back into service after-the-fact.
> ...





(WLL) said:


> i wonder why he is your -X- Climber:confused! CHAINSAWS ARE CHEAP AND YOUR WHINING TOO DAMD MUCH, WLL stir's the pot a lil. HEHEHEHEHE!!!



:monkey: What does that have to do with STIHL License plates ?


----------



## (WLL) (Feb 4, 2008)

i was just stirrin the pot. i like stihl sawz, and the lic plates.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 6, 2008)

Here'a a pic of the new plate on the truck.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 6, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Here'a a pic of the new plate on the truck.



Not only is that a awesome front license plate..that is awesome looking FORD...

What model and engine is she?

Canyon


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 7, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Not only is that a awesome front license plate..that is awesome looking FORD...
> 
> What model and engine is she?
> 
> Canyon



That's a 2001 F-250 with the 7.3 liter diesel. She's got about 90,000 miles on her, but she looks and runs like a new one. 
The guy I bought it from was a total fanatic about up keep and maintenance. 

And I got a sweet deal on the price to boot!


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll admit, I bought one too. Not for the truck, but to hang in the top of my tool box at work! 

I checked with the amish dealer I go to. He doesn't get any of the promotional things like the calanders, coffee mugs, license plates, etc.

He does carry the trucker style ball caps though....

Oh well, he has great prices and lots of inventory in stock. I can deal with 10 bucks or so on a plate.

Now if I couls just find the Stihl dinner wear set for the new house......lol


----------



## LTREES (Feb 8, 2008)

ACH, i almost bought a stihl, but decided on a dolmar. runs great for 22 months now. so good i bought another last fall to climb with. great little saw and saved some green.


----------

